# The bachelor



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Okay....am I the only one who thinks Jason is a putz???


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I didn't watch last night yet, so I don't know who he picked, but I thought it would be Molly from the time they spent the night in the tent together.

Oh, and yeah...he's kind of a putz.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow....he's a loser as far as I'm concerned. Melissa is lucky to get rid of him, and Molly should run as fast as she can.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Spoilers have been out for a week or more now saying this is exactly how it would play out and that it has been planned by the producers for a while. Supposedly, he and Molly were a sure thing pretty fast, and they asked him to pick Melissa instead. I thought both Molly & Jason looked like bad actors last night. She just had to know. (Heck, rumor is that they've been seeing each other on the side.)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I haven't been following it too closely, off and on.....I have a feeling I missed something good last night (trying to tire puppies out).


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

looked pretty staged to me. every bit of it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I just couldn't stay awake last night. So what happened?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

From TVGasm, my favorite reality tv recap site:

I can't believe Douchey McDoucherson pulled a, "I changed my mind" on the after show last night. I know that people have a change of heart all the time, but not on national TV! Ouch! Poor Melissa! 

I don't care how well he was produced to cry and say sorry, he still came off like The Bachelor's biggest douche bag. 

If ABC wants to keep the ratings going, I know who they should tap as the next Bachelorette...


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I didn't watch, but I heard about the switcheroo he pulled. That is sick, anything for ratings, but what about the trauma for that poor girl. 
I love handsome Jewish men, I married one, but to me, honestly, Jason looks like he's gay. At best, he's a wuss.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Jason looks like he's gay. At best, he's a wuss.


I thought I was the only one thinking that! 
Oh that show last night looked staged but if it wasn't I feel sorry for both of the women. There's another show on about it tonite. I've got to see that. Maybe he's with Deanna now. :brick:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

trueblue said:


> If ABC wants to keep the ratings going, I know who they should tap as the next Bachelorette...


I wonder if that would go over since Jason was the one who got stood up and look at the mess he made. The review for the show tonite is "A season recap featuring Jason and the bachelorette he selected at the final rose ceremony---as well as the one he didn't. Included: updates on all three. 
But he was on the View the other day saying how thrilled and happy he was with his new love...but which love is it now?
<jerk>


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh My I The Bachelor....however, I could not believe Jason did that poor Melissa. I am addicted. I even taped Jimmy Kimmel (I think is the name of the show last night) because he was on there. Got up early this morning to see what they had to say and it was basically NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was mad! Gonna watch tonight also....if I make it back from Family Math and Science Night....oh the joys of being a teacher


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I was so ticked off last night! I feel so sorry for Melissa. What she said to Jason was right on! The after show looked completely staged to me except that I think Melissa was speaking straight from her heart. 
I guess I'm one of the few who actually liked Jason but now I'm sick of the crybaby!
Carole


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

The one who should be grateful is Jillian who got to go to New Zealand but avoided this tacky mess. If they use anyone for the Bachelorette from this season, it would have to be her. She was a class act.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That's true Jean, but I also like Melissa. They'd both be nuts to put themselves through this again.
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

If that show last night was for real then I feel sorry for Melissa because it reminded me of the Jerry Springer show. Why do that to someone on national TV...especially someone you say is a great person that you care about? I hate seeing women on this show get hurt ~~ and yes I will miss dinner to watch. ound:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I watched it last night because it was the only thing on... I felt sorry for Melissa.. He was a exactly what she called him a b******d. Then I found it just dreadful how Molly just accepted him with no hesitation just like that.. he is flaky!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> I guess I'm one of the few who actually liked Jason but now I'm sick of the crybaby!
> Carole


I liked him too until he started getting too physical with women he knew he wasn't going to choose. Then he just seemed like a sl** to me.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Part of the confusion of all this is that last night's show was taped in January. After that, he made some appearances and said he wasn't engaged, which he wasn't because he had already broken it off on the taping of that show. Tonight's show was taped about 4-6 weeks later, so Melissa will have had time to cool off and Molly & Jason don't have to hide anymore.

By the way, so far everything has played out the way the spoilers have been saying since around Valentines Day, except for one and I don't put a lot of stock in the last rumor. The final rumor that hasn't been proven or disproven is that Molly is pregnant and got pregnant on the show. I'm not sure I believe that one, but we'll know in a couple of months if that one is true.

One of my friends follows the spoilers like crazy and does all the reading ahead of time.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kim, where do you read what the spoilers say? It wouldn't surprise me if Molly was PG. What could surprise us now??

Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Part of the confusion of all this is that last night's show was taped in January. After that, he made some appearances and said he wasn't engaged, which he wasn't because he had already broken it off on the taping of that show. The final rumor that hasn't been proven or disproven is that Molly is pregnant and got pregnant on the show. I'm not sure I believe that one, but we'll know in a couple of months if that one is true.
> .


I never saw him say he wasn't attached, I saw him say he was sooooooooooooooo happy and was with the woman of his dreams. If she got pregnant on the show then he really is a pig...well, then again, what woman would have sex in that kind of setting? I'm not even sure about kissing in a situation like that....how do you know where that mouth has been right before you? Oh yuck


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> What could surprise us now??
> 
> Carole


After all this the only thing that would surprise me would be if he got together with the Mother who wanted to bury the dove


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> After all this the only thing that would surprise me would be if he got together with the Mother who wanted to bury the dove


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dale, http://www.etonline.com/news/2009/03/71349/ says that he was obligated by his contract to dump her in front of the cameras. I guess they "softened" it by not having an audience there. She obviously knew he wasn't "feeling good" (since all he does is talks about his heart, his feelings) with all their talks leading up to it. Her expression was definitely guarded.

Carole, are you asking me? (Kimberly?) RealitySteve.com had the spoilers up on Feb 18 or 19th in videos broken down into three parts that he posted on YouTube. He pretty much called the whole thing out as it was revealed last night. He noted the dates of the taping and everything. By the way, if you go to his web site, you'll see why it took 3 videos for him to leak the spoilers. He's *very *wordy!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/wat...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories

Kim, thanks for the link. Above I hope I posted a link to what the station is saying about it.
Carole


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Jan, I think you nailed it. He and Deanna are probably together. They deserve one another.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Boy what some people will do for their 15 minutes of fame. I always watch the last few shows just to see what is happening. If this guy professed to love this woman and dumped her on TV, after letting the producers know so they would not have a live audience. I feel sorry for the woman that gets him. I remember that look on his face when he talked to Deanna, after she chose Jessie, it was a killer.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I think the only way they all were able to be so physical in front of the camera is because they were all drinking so much! Seriously, you hardly ever saw any of them without a BIG glass of wine or bubbly. 

Don't get me wrong...I liked Melissa and thought they were a good fit. I just got tired of the "here I go again getting dumped", victim stuff... I do think she kept her dignity as much as was possible in those circumstances. (Oh man...I am analyzing this waaay too much! I need a life!ound


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I thought Jason was way to "friendly" with everyone....he spent more time making out than he did talking! My opinion of him went down just from that angle. Last night felt TOTALLY staged.......he just didn't do anything for me as the bachelor....putz, that does fit him!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I've watched this season thinking Jason is hiding something. I don't think he ever felt anything for any of the girls, but was pressured to act like he did. And he's a terrible actor! I suspected a turn of events, but hoped the surprise would be him going to DeAnna. It's just tv.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Jean Marie, you are so funny. I do feel these girls mostly give off a desperate quality. I mean, why would you go on a show like that? I thought the only one who ever seemed remotely normal was Jen Sheft who was engaged to Andrew Firestone for awhile. . .my DD# 1 knew them when they briefly lived together in SF. Andrew recently married another girl. . .and Jen's engaged.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> I think the only way they all were able to be so physical in front of the camera is because they were all drinking so much! Seriously, you hardly ever saw any of them without a BIG glass of wine or bubbly.
> QUOTE]
> 
> There was a show with the people from the different shows that talked about their get togethers. They were saying there was sex among them and some 3-somes as well. I guess you need a really 'out there' personality to be on these shows but this one was taken to the extreme.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Judy A said:


> putz, that does fit him!


ound: That's one word for him. I have a few more but they would be 
Maybe the show for tonite is to make him look human. What woman would ever trust him after watching these shows? Even my dogs stuck their tails up to him......now you know that's bad!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so glad I never got into this show.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

> What woman would ever trust him after watching these shows? Even my dogs stuck their tails up to him......now you know that's bad!


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I didn't watch it and I'm glad after reading what happened. I read that his child was involved, what's wrong with these people??? Who would involve a child in this foolishness? How will they explain the switch to him? These "reality" shows are going too far, nobody seems to care who gets hurt. Makes me uke:>


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I didn't watch it and I'm glad after reading what happened. I read that his child was involved, what's wrong with these people??? Who would involve a child in this foolishness? How will they explain the switch to him? These "reality" shows are going too far, nobody seems to care who gets hurt. Makes me uke:>


I don't give this season much credit but I think they were pretty careful about Ty. These were friends that came to visit for the most part and it was his entire family, sort of like a party situation


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Just by reading everyone's posts, I'm glad I didn't even bother watching it once. I'm getting so tired of these wannabe reality shows that are so fake. What bothers me most, is that music channels like MTV and VH-1 have nothing to do with music anymore


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The show going on now isn't live yet the people on there know what happened last night. I can understand them having past girls there since it's 6 weeks later but how does the audience know all about it? When was this show filmed?????????????????? 
I smell a rat other than Jason. :suspicious::flypig::tape:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jan, all the dates & spoilers are up at realitysteve.com.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Kim, thanks for the link... I am not into reality tv as much while it is going on.. but I do like to watch the endings.
...and I have a friend who loves this stuff!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*most important question not asked Jason*

Any women considering marrying a divorced man with shared custody needs to ask about his relationship with his ex wife. Since they share custody, is she going to be someone the new wife can work with? How does custody work? How does Jason feel about discipline, what are his parenting philosophies. True love doesn't help blended families unless people are very honest and upfront about the real questions.

Has anyone ever asked him why his marriage didn't work out?


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

It didn't work out because he's a putz....


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*boy that Riley is a cutie*

Who needs a guy like Jason if you have a havanese? Who needs the bachelor! My daughter asked me what I was doing watching this when the women are so silly...and she is only 12!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*and here is another side to the story...*

The insider says Jason Mesnick proposes to Melissa Rycroft in New Zealand and she accepts. That much has been rumored since the first promo of the year.

However, according to this Bachelor insider, the trouble begins when they return to the hotel and she calls her folks to break the engagement news.

Melissa's parents, of course, were conspicuously absent from the Bachelor hometown dates episode. Melissa said that they were private people not comfortable being on camera. Even stranger, none of Melissa's friends had ever met them either.

It seems in addition to their private tendencies that kept them off the show, her parents were also not exactly keen on a match made on reality TV.

They were against Melissa Rycroft getting engaged, period.

Rumors has it that after this exchange, Melissa returned to Jason and told him she thinks they should slow things down and get to know each other better.

Supposedly, Jason Mesnick did not take this well and broke down crying. Could this be the scenario leading to the image of a devastated Jason in the promos?

Jason fell for both Melissa and Molly and made a choice based on who wanted to be with him more. Clearly, he was wrong and should have gone with Molly.

Then comes the infamous "After the Final Rose" special, where Jason describes how Melissa became more and more distant and gave off the impression that she never seriously wanted to see their relationship lead to marriage.

Feeling rejected, Jason calls up Molly and starts dating her.

Rumor has it all three key players in this Bachelor saga are on hand to hash out what went down - on a second "After the Final Rose" special filmed this week.

Ultimately, it is Melissa Rycroft who leaves the stage.

So, we now have two different versions of this giant Bachelor spoiler with the same basic outcome: Jason picks Melissa, but later ends up with Molly Malaney.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*overnight dates*

Those overnight dates? Would you want to be number three of the women who "spend the night" with him. Yuck.

I need to give this up and think about Riki and Daisy and how soft and cute they are.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> Those overnight dates? Would you want to be number three of the women who "spend the night" with him. Yuck.
> .


ound: And I thought sloppy seconds were bad.....
Speaking of real life drama is there an octomom thread on here? :baby: x 8 + 6 :fear:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> It didn't work out because he's a putz....


ound:
I wonder if his ex is going to open her mouth about him? Probably not since he has their son


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That octomom thing is making me crazy too! I wonder how people in CA feel seeing her accepting state support for her children while she's getting manicures and walking around with a Starbucks cup! Both are things I've cut back on, as have many people I know, during the economic crisis our country is facing but it doesn't seem to bother her. This woman is unstable at best.

I hate that my kids are subject to this stuff which is why we don't have it on in our house. I don't want them to think this kind of thing is normal.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oooh, Kimberly...there are rumors that Molly's PG? If she is, I'm telling you, it happened in the tent. That's when I figured he would end up with her. If I remember correctly, it was her first date with him ever, and she spent the night, then went home the next morning wearing his clothes. C'mon...really?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I could never participate in something like that! When I was dating I'd never date more than one person at a time. I'd be grossed out knowing what was going on!!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I think these days people are choosing to get creative when it comes to finding love...especially if they are a bit older and juggling a career and perhaps a family like Jason. I don't know about reality TV....on the other hand it would be pretty sweet to have 25 men hand picked to court me and I could pick the one that really made my heart soar. I tried online dating for a while and I could write a book about that experience! It's darned hard to find someone and get to know them well.

As to the O-mom. Someone start a thread. No doubt it will get crazier!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I met my sweet DH online after a very long and messy divorce. I met some creepy people too but for the most part it was an odd experience, it amazes me what people will put out there for anyone to see. I can't imagine dating in front of a TV camera though, that would just be too strange.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I just read that Jillian is the new bachelorette.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

How wonderful, Ann, that you met your DH online! That's exactly why I tried! I have several friends who have met their mates this way. I don't think I was ready for a LTR even though I thought I was at the time. When and if I find I am ready, I will certainly give it another go. I met some really great guys, actually.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

irnfit said:


> I'm so glad I never got into this show.


I'm going to repeat myself. I am so glad I never go into this show (especially after reading all of your posts).uke:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*California resident...*

Yes, those of us in CA who are now going to pay 9 3/4 percent sales tax plus other things costing more with schools that are falling apart and teachers laid off....

It is almost we are "supporting" her madness but there is no legal case like this so she is setting new grounds for welfare. It is set up to take care of the children who are innocent in this madness. I can only imagine that a few could be special education that is federally mandated yet not funded. It will be up to the school districts to get them the services that they need.

For an example, imagine that she could have some sort of mental needs, the concept is family reunification and social services are supposed to help train her to be a better mom...only taking children away if they are neglected severely and/or abused. So time will tell.

When I think of all the single people waiting years to adopt a child...those who would be prepared to take care of special needs and get them the services they probably will need in the future.

Imagine the deep need for attention this woman has, seems very narcissistic. I'm not diagnosing, just noticing sort of out of the norm behavior. And who ultimately pays more than the taxpayers? The little innocents. We should all pray for them.

So if we look at what is watched on TV...she wants a reality show. She wants to become famous. She has her birth on U-Tube. Way more out-there than the Bachelor and its crazy multiple partner "love"....what deep need has not been met that she feels the need or desire to do this...unless she feels entitled to her fame which is a whole other issue. She thinks that her fame will bring tons of money to save her...

And as a mom and also someone trained in psychology, you know that babies take rather than give as they should. They are dependent, and they need an independent grown-up parent, who doesn't expect the child to meet their needs.

I thought the bachelor was fun a few series back, and it didn't seem that people really got hurt...just sort of odd behavior in front of the world. This last season will be my last. I just cannot stomach it anymore, especially after writing this post...

Better to take the dogs on a long walk than waste my time anymore I think.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I have to admit that I enjoy these reality shows but I don't take them as anything life changing for me. They are purely entertaining and they are what they are. No biggie. I got tired of sitcoms. Now the CSI's, etc are getting too predictable and repetitive and I'm getting tired of them.
At least on some of the reality shows they are real people being as true as they can on national TV!. I'll probably keep watching them until they bore me too. They make for fun silly conversation. My books are my first favorite.
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Oh but I still love Real World!*

Real World has been fun this season. Seems like people learning to get along and dealing with life rather than always being drunk as it has been on other seasons. I get to live again through their eyes as a young person heading out into the world with all the hopes and dreams with possibilities.

Years ago when I was counseling teens, they would say that it is a fact that this or that. I'd ask them where they got their information and often they would say the Jerry Springer show! LOL

We also had a young man go on MaryLu Henner's show to talk about his successful blended family. He was proud that he liked his step mom and siblings. When he got back from the show, he told us that they would ask mean questions to sort of set them up and get them angry. Then they would cut to commercial so we didn't see the resolving of the issue. Then they would start something up again (the host) to get emotional reactions. He was very upset that they were set-up and didn't get to present the good things they had achieved. Hey, thats TV for you.

You are right Carole, it is just entertainment. I wonder what would happen to any of us if we had 25 men who wanted to know us...competing for our attention. I always wonder if it is the competitiveness of the show that makes people want the person or if they are really interested. Sort of like how they do infomercials...only 25 left at this super low price and it creates a frenzy. We buy it because we don't want to be left out, not that we want it.

Ah it is my day off, the weather is gorgeous and the dogs are clean!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Linda, you ARE in a good place! Clean dogs, now that's really good, lol.
I just have a feeling if I was on camera before America it would be really hard for me to be completely real. Just ask DH, lol.
Carole


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> I have to admit that I enjoy these reality shows but I don't take them as anything life changing for me. They are purely entertaining and they are what they are. No biggie. I got tired of sitcoms. Now the CSI's, etc are getting too predictable and repetitive and I'm getting tired of them.
> At least on some of the reality shows they are real people being as true as they can on national TV!. I'll probably keep watching them until they bore me too. They make for fun silly conversation. My books are my first favorite.
> Carole


I agree with you.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Between boy friends and before she met “Mr. Perfect “(I call him that not her), my DD did the web thing to meet new people when she moved to Houston. She now has some amazing people in her life that she would have never had the opportunity to meet. If DH ever dumps me I will try that as a way to meet new and interesting people. If he every dumps me then he will be broke and no body will want him.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> If he every dumps me then he will be broke and no body will want him.


LOL. My philosophy exactly. :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I wonder how people in CA feel seeing her accepting state support for her children while she's getting manicures and walking around with a Starbucks cup!


I don't know how they feel about the state support but she's driving my inlaws nuts. The babies are in the same hospital that their doctor is at and they're complaining that the doctors all have time for the 8 babies but not them and that the hospital is a zoo.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> When I was dating I'd never date more than one person at a time. QUOTE]
> 
> I kind of did that for the most part except a couple of times. When I started dating my now husband I was in my early 30's and was dating this oh so cute and sweet 21 year old Navy boy. He was a blast and could keep up with me. Then when I finally gave in and told my now hubby that I'd go out with him (after over a year of asking but that's a whole other story) then I had to tell my darling Navy boy. He was wonderful about it as was my husband. Then came the day of a Patty Loveless concert that the Navy boy and I had tickets to. Since I wanted to go, hubby to be got a ticket and we went and I told him Navy boy would probably be there. This was back before she was huge and it was held in a big c/w bar. Anyhow, wouldn't you know it.....when hubby to be and I got there, there was ONE seat left in the whole place and you guessed it, right next to Navy boy. When hubby to be saw the seat I told him who was in the next seat and he said it didn't bother him if it didn't bother me. I introduced them and they came up with a solution to only 1 chair left.....hubby to be would sit in it and I would sit in the middle on top of their legs. The guys got along great and they each told me I had good taste in men. (I agree) LOL
> And hubby still tells people about how he stole me away from an adorable boy toy. Men...gotta love um.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> I don't think I was ready for a LTR .


A what? Ltr?
My gf met her now husband online. She had a lot of fun dating the single guys in town but when she got to him that was it. They make a pretty good couple.
On the other paw, a gal that used to be on my artist list was beaten/bitten BADLY by a man she met online. She's handicapped and had him come to her house. Since he was another artist and was on some other list (not mine, I didn't know him) she was on she figured him to be safe. She sent me pictures and it was waaay beyond brutal. The police worked with AOL and got him.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Yikes! What a horrid story! I was really careful and very choosey. I also let my friends know where I was going and the cell number of the guy... 

(LTR= Long term relationship!)


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

*SOMETHING TO LOOK FORWARD TO:*

DANCING WITH THE STARS WILL REPLACE THE BACHELOR ON MONDAY NIGHTS BEGINNING THIS MONDAY.

*I LOVE DANCING WITH THE STARS!!!*


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Yep, network TV is something else. I never watched it other than the news when my children were at home. Now I catch myself getting hooked at times on real life soap operas like The Batchelor and have fun listening to my DH's comments:

"I can't believe how stupid this show is . . ."

"Jason is a ****"

"I'll bet Jason met Melissa's parents and then he _had_ to dump her . . ."

"I bet Molly polished his **** in the tent"

"As depressing as the economy is, do you think it makes any of us feel better to see this guy in New Zealand with women crawling all over him (with Viagra commercials in between)?"

Half the fun is listening to DH's perspective. It's almost as funny as listening to North Carolina basketball fans love to "hate" Duke during basketball season. Anything to get the mind off of the "grind." After all, isn't that what Havs are for :bounce:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When I went on the first date with DH I made him give me his home phone number and address along with his work phone and address. I checked first to be sure the work phone was accurate. My sisters and brother knew where I was going and with whom and I told DH that my brother was a cop. (He is!) My sister called during the date and said, "Just making sure I don't need my boots and flashlight to head out to the landfill to look for you!" I wasn't taking any chances!!! And I went to his house before he ever came to mine or had my address.

Sure turned out well for me though!!! He's the greatest!


----------

